# Tidewater Schutzhund Club - info?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So there is a chance we may pull off a station in Norfolk, VA. There's two ships available and my husband is determined to get on one of them lol. The more I look at attractions and entertainment in Norfolk, the more I want to go and give it a shot if the Navy says yes to that as our station. Despite the horrible reviews on base housing down there, we live here and it's not exactly a cakewalk so I'm pretty sure Norfolk cant be any worse. I've been wrong before however. No matter. There are opportunities there that I just don't have here or even at our last station. Well with the possibility of Norfolk being our next station, I started looking up various entertainment and Schutzhund clubs since Schutzhund is still at the top of my list with Dax. There is a club roughly an hour away from Norfolk which is doable. And their membership fee is reasonable. Heck, it's practically free compared to some of the fees I've seen up here on top of distance. 

Tidewater Schutzhund Club. Does anyone have any information on them? Good reviews? Bad reviews (pm!)? Really tell me about them. Are they accepting of new members? Are they welcoming or cranky about new members? What about new members who've never been involved with the sport except to watch on the sidelines? Really anything would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Chaps (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't been there but the best thing to do would be to just go and see if it's a good fit for you. I know there Facebook is very active and they seem to have a good size group. 
It's kind of a long drive from Norfolk though, there are places closer that might serve you better.


----------

